# Tajima TMAR-KC Control Panel Offers Ease Of Use, Trouble-Shooting Diagnostics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the features of Tajima’s TMAR-KC embroidery machine that sets it apart from other equipment on the market is its touch screen control panel. Its intuitive, easy-to-use panel design makes it easier for newcomers to learn how to operate the machine, and it reduces operator error and confusion. 

Measuring 9 ¾ inches in length by 7 ¼ inches high, it’s slightly larger than standard size. That, combined with the liquid crystal display (LCD) screen producing very bright images, makes it easier to see. LCD also is energy efficient. 

With this high-tech control panel, the operator can view a design as it’s sewing and do manual color changes and thread trims. Its memory holds more than average with the capacity to save 40,000,000 stitches, which equals approximately 650 designs. 

Software updates are easily added with the use of a USB memory drive and side USB port, 
and in addition to English it “speaks” Japanese, Chinese, Spanish and Portuguese. 
Other operator-friendly features include the ability to load a new design while one is running, and it automatically tells the machine to back up a preset number of stitches when a thread breaks. It also has a manual frame travel key, which allows the operator to move the frame into different design alignment positions at low, middle or high speeds. 

The diagnostics system displays error codes when something is wrong and provides an explanation of what the error code means. It also lists error codes with time and day of occurrence. This system error code display makes it faster to correct a situation and get the machine running again. 

Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

